# Almost there...



## Illuminatio (May 9, 2014)

Hello from Illinois! Thought I'd go ahead and get my introduction out here.

While working on my family genealogy back in 2007 I came across a couple of Masons on both sides, several generations back. Over the years since that time I've been intrigued and have researched the fraternity off and on, but never really pursued membership.

Now, 7 years later, I'm excited to say that this coming Tuesday evening I will be Initiated. I'm very much looking forward to everything that lies ahead...


----------



## Illuminatio (May 14, 2014)

Proud to be able to officially call myself an Entered Apprentice tonight Being the only candidate made the evening feel extra special as well. Brethren from at least five different lodges were there to witness and assist. The ritual was awe-inspiring and I can't wait to begin working on my degrees.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Brother JC (May 14, 2014)

Congratulations! Good to hear you were the only Candidate; that's how it should be.


----------



## nickthomp (May 16, 2014)

Congrats Brother!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 17, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## stevenson8877 (May 19, 2014)

It only gets even better Brother.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cacarter (May 19, 2014)

Welcome and congratulations on your EA degree.


----------



## AndreAshlar (May 20, 2014)

Congratulations on your EA degree!


----------



## kmjn@tz (May 25, 2014)

Salute bro...   
Wish you the best in the journey bro shawn C.


----------

